# LGB US Tram/Rail car out of order?



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

If you own an LGB 20380, 21382, 22382, 24380 model and doesn't function any more - then we have the solution[/b] 
The motor blocks are non Standard, the gears and any other parts are not on the market. But our research has found a way to bring the engine back on your tracks. Our offer is visible on the following link. We found a way to repair the catenary poles reliably and "for ever".

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/t...-1180.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

"Gentlemen, Train Li can rebuild them. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic Tram. The LGB US car will be that tram. Train Li can make them better than they were before. Better, stronger, faster."[/i][/i]







#cite_note-2 

Glad to see someone take the task to build and improve Axel!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 15 Jun 2010 04:44 PM 
If you own an LGB 20380, 21382, 22382, 24380 model and doesn't function any more - then we have the solution[/b] 
The motor blocks are non Standard, the gears and any other parts are not on the market. But our research has found a way to bring the engine back on your tracks. Our offer is visible on the following link. We found a way to repair the catenary poles reliably and "for ever".

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/t...-1180.html


Good news indeed , I just hope that none of mine fail








What is the information regards the repair of the catenary poles ?

thanks


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

We offer a pack of two catenary poles (made out of metal) as a replacement of the LGB plastic poles for $25. The poles will replace the existing poles, but you will have to disassemble the roof to mount the new poles. The new poles are even spring loaded.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 16 Jun 2010 04:49 AM 
We offer a pack of two catenary poles (made out of metal) as a replacement of the LGB plastic poles for $25. The poles will replace the existing poles, but you will have to disassemble the roof to mount the new poles. The new poles are even spring loaded.

Thanks again , but I will not have to disassemble the roof to mount the new poles , because my catenary layout is outside







sorry could not help it









The new poles sound like an improvement for sure .


----------

